
Its vs. it’s - currysausage
http://grammarist.com/spelling/its-its/
======
sportanova
Bravo on saying "let’s not be too hard on people who make the occasional
its/it’s slip-up". I'd much rather understand (be understood) what some one is
saying, than try to correct (be corrected) for such a small thing. English
doesn't compile!

~~~
dozzie
English is not a primary language for quite many people around, you know. And
for those it can take significant effort to metally correct the sentence with
misused "its"/"it's". Try thinking about others sometimes.

~~~
sportanova
You misunderstood me - I'm saying that it doesn't matter, and that it's dumb
to worry about whether you're writing it's or its

~~~
dozzie
Maybe I wasn't clear: it _does_ matter, because your reader could be non-
native with English, and he/she may need to allocate non-zero amount of
attention to fix your spelling.

~~~
sportanova
Oh then I misunderstood. And I disagree!

